# Viper 5901 remote question



## lilbert (Jan 10, 2011)

I just had the Viper 5901 installed and everything was fine until I got home and was trying to figure out how to set the time, after doing some research and thanks to this forum I was able to fix that problem!

Now I have another problem, when I try to UNLOCK my truck I get a message on the remote that reads" PRESS F BTTN " what did I do? And how do I get it back to like it was?


Thanks,
Robert


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

hit the "F" button ??


----------



## lilbert (Jan 10, 2011)

Good one!

Thanks for the input!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

lol sorry not a Viper dealer


----------



## Fordtechman (Dec 23, 2010)

lcurle said:


> lol sorry not a Viper dealer


 I see you are not a viper dealer but are you an alarm installer?
My 2010 ford f150 has four seperate wires going into the smart junction box, one for each door trigger. The doors are normally grounded and open circuit with door open. Is there any way to wire this up? Everybody talks about diodes and that doesnt work. It might work if the doors where normally open then ground but not the other way around.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

@fordtechman type B door locking system, need to have 2 relays in order for this to work.

POWER LOCK GRAY/YELLOW (-) TYPE (B) in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C), PIN 17 
POWER UNLOCK PURPLE/GRAY (-) TYPE (B) in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C), PIN 4


----------



## Fordtechman (Dec 23, 2010)

lcurle said:


> @fordtechman type B door locking system, need to have 2 relays in order for this to work.
> 
> POWER LOCK GRAY/YELLOW (-) TYPE (B) in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C), PIN 17
> POWER UNLOCK PURPLE/GRAY (-) TYPE (B) in DRIVERS KICK PANEL or SJB (GRAY 26-PIN PLUG(C), PIN 4
> ...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Could always reverse polarity with a relay, or use a dmm and see if the door trigger sees 12v when the handle is pulled.


----------



## Fordtechman (Dec 23, 2010)

I figured I could use four relays which could trigger when one door opened but the concern is that the relays would have to be energized all the time and a open door would de-energize when open. I really do not want to have four relays energized all the time.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

or you could use the dome light supervision, as long as the dome light comes on when the handle is pulled.


----------

